# Unrequited love



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

My pigeon was an professional athlete working the race circuit when a hawk brought him down last spring. We contacted the owner, of course, who seemed indifferent. The bird (who was only a few months old at the time of his injury) has lived with us since then, and I would say he is relatively content. 

But he won't let me touch him ever. He will pick hulled sunflower seeds from my palm, hesitantly, jumping back with each grab. He'll join me at the table, perching on the back of a chair; he'll keep me company while I cook, watching from the top of the refrigerator. But from his perspective it's a strictly platonic relationship. No physical contact.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are trying to pet him, he may never like that and it may be undoing some of your taming efforts. Petting is a "mammal thing". In nature, 99% of the birds don't pet or stroke eachother - or if they do, it is a sexual thing between a bonded pair. I have super tame Ringneck Doves that fly over and land on me all the time but they still don't like to be petted, grabbed, or held. So I simply don't do it because it makes them nervous.

I'd concentrate on getting your pigeon to sit (unrestrained) on your arm, your finger, or the top of your hand. If you have been trying to pet him all this time, it may take a while for him to trust your hands. Hand-feeding is a good way to help him overcome that. But you must stop trying to pet him completely.

Now I know there are some exceptions - some birds like to be stroked - but my advice is to back off on that, if your pigeon doesn't like it - and it sounds like he doesn't.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree somewhat with lefty. Get the pigeon tame and wanting to come to you. Reaching for a bird is somewhat of a predatory thing. Imagine a big hand coming at you trying to grab you. If you only have him he may attach too you enough to let him pet you. I have too squabs that let me pet them but I handled them since they were in the nest. I also have 2 parrots that love to be scratched and even trust me enough when I say give me a kiss they raise their wing to let me kiss their belly. But it takes time and let them come to you.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I know some parrots like stroking - and Cockatoos and Cockatiels usually love having their heads scratched (once fully tame) - but, even with parrot family birds, you have to get them really tame first before you should try any stroking - and even then, some birds never like it. Or, some like it TOO much!

I have a very tame Rosy Bourke Parakeet. She flies right over to me and loves to hang out on my shoulder. But she doesn't like being petted normally.


















But if she is in a breeding mood, she crouches when I pet her (like my hand is mating with her) and then she lays eggs, which can be rough on her body if I encourage it. So I don't pet her anymore.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep thats why I agreed with you somewhat. Like I said a big hand coming at them is a predatory thing. So first thing is to take flight or crouch away. It takes a lot of time and work and like you said lefty some never want to be petted.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, friends. I would be happy to have him sit on my shoulder or arm. Petting him is not necessary. I'll continue to try to coax him. Thanks for the excellent photos!

R


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is one of the babies at just over a month


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rodger said:


> My pigeon was an professional athlete working the race circuit when a hawk brought him down last spring. We contacted the owner, of course, who seemed indifferent. The bird (who was only a few months old at the time of his injury) has lived with us since then, and I would say he is relatively content.
> 
> But he won't let me touch him ever. He will pick hulled sunflower seeds from my palm, hesitantly, jumping back with each grab. He'll join me at the table, perching on the back of a chair; he'll keep me company while I cook, watching from the top of the refrigerator. But from his perspective it's a strictly platonic relationship. No physical contact.


most pigeons are not cuddlers like some hookbills are or even some doves. being from a loft situation you are lucky you have what you do from him, some birds can be even flightier. there are occasions where a pigeon will see a human as their mate and bow and coo at them and gentle wing flutter and may even pull you're hair to get you to go to the nest to lay eggs..but they don't seem to like to be petted or cuddled.( a hen may like a back stroke as like she is being mated with) I assume it comes from a strong genetics of having to be alert for predators as they are a prey animal...a hand can look like a claw, eyes staring can look like they are ready to be pounched on...etc.. so that may be as good as it gets... a shoulder perch can happen esp if you have food treats...they may not perch there because they love you but just for the treat but the human gets the closness they try to get from their pigeon companion.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That ia such a sweet picture.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, S.W. Your note shows an deep understanding of pigeon (and human) behavior. My bird "from a loft situation" was probably nonplussed to find himself suddenly the sole avian in a household of humans, dogs and cats (more on that later). He was probably nonplussed to be in a house at all, for that matter. What do racers know about domesticity? It has been nine months now, and if he feels out-of-place, he doesn't show it. As you say, it may not be reasonable to expect more social interaction from him than he already engages in, such as sitting at the table with us. I suppose that is already quite a lot. Still, as a primate, I sigh to think that my affection for him will never come back.

About the other animals: Boyd is spending the winter in the kitchen wing, closed off. That said, the oldest cat and the pigeon ignore each other to the point that I have no qualms about leaving them unsupervised in the same part of the house. I do not let the youngest cat or the dog molest the bird in any way. In warmer weather, Boyd lives outdoors on the veranda.

Thanks again, S.W., for your good advice.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Photo of my pigeon friend, Boyd:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how lovely. what a beautiful photograph that is. and pigeon.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a very nice pigeon.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like the contrast. Great photography.


----------

